# 4x4 conversion



## nissan_froniter2000 (Nov 16, 2005)

hey my name is wade

i just bought a 2000 4cyl xe auto with a 3in BL with 31x10.5R15 tires. it is 2wd but i want to make it 4x4. what is needed for this conversion. if yall can list me out the parts to change and average cost that will be a big help. i was thinking i could use a manual locking hub so i wouldnt have to make me a switch on the inside of my dash.

thx


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Dude, you're sad. You even spelled your username wrong.

OK...$5000, and a lot of parts. Or a new truck. You decide.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

buy a new truck, then you'll have 2.


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

Hey there 88 is it possible for me to be able to upgrade mine? how much? Is it worth it?....Thankx


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

anything is upgradeable, if you have the money. it is a lot easier to just buy a 4WD.


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

Would I have more fun buying an old PATHY or FRONTY? I like that motor so much in my '06 that i dont think ill be too happy downgrading... what do you think?I want something to play in, but i also want to be able to drive it to work as well.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

keep the 06 and buy a used pathy or fronty or HB and build that up. that way if something goes south you still have a daily driver.


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

I was fixing to post a new thread, What is a HARDBODY??? i cant figure iit out when i google it, pics show nakedness, and web sold parts??? What is it?....THANKx


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the HB is the Nissan pickup from 86.5 to 97 model yrs. its just what nissan called them. its also known as a D21 pickup and a pathy is a WD21.


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

So, the hardbody is just a "Fleet model" truck? Are they better than a toyota to sup up. I think i want to start building a rock crawler... What kind of off-roading is there in san diego?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

there are tons of places to wheel in CA, AZ and the SW. go here...

Nissan4Wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts

unfortunately, the HB is not as popular as the Toy. there is more parts available for the Toy than Nissan. both are excellent 4wheelers, so the choice is yours. for parts you can go here...

calmini

or...

4x4 Parts.com - Your #1 Resource for Nissan Aftermarket Parts! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------

